
Schneier: Details on a New PGP Vulnerability - ColinWright
https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2018/05/details_on_a_ne.html
======
nur0n
Not sure why anyone would suggest WhatsApp(or any FB tech) as a method of
private communication.

I'd say encrypting raw text is perfectly fine in situations where secure
communication is critical.

------
jakeogh
Requires JS execution?

